# Season's Greetings



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Lots of people and small children are about to descend on this normally quiet place in the next hour or two, and I'm not likely to find much time to visit TC for a couple of days, so I just wanted to wish everyone a happy Christmas while I still can. And I couldn't find a Christmas thread already set up this year, so here's one.

Peace! Goodwill! Cheers to everyone.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you Alan, merry Christmas to you too and to everybody else who celebrates it, and happy holidays to whoever celebrates something other than Christmas this time of the year.

And a New Year full of music and fun discussions here on Talk Classical.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Holiday greetings to you all also! May the best recordings of your favorite pieces come out next year at bargain prices and may every live performance make your soul sing!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Seasons/Holiday Greetings

Wishing you all sweet music & song in 2011


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

season/holiday/christmas greeting too for fellow TC. thanks for being a good place for whole year. I will no go anywhere (already at home) so I will present in forum for whole weekend, hopefully there will be enough to read!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread, Alan ... 

Seasons Greetings from the Arizona desert to all.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

A Merry Christmas to you all from me as well. :tiphat:


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Have a blessed and peaceful Christmas guys. I'm amazed I managed to get home ....without all the flight delays that were anticipated! 

Lucky kids. Unlike the ones I bumped into charging into the toy shop whilst their mother's car had broken down on the eve before the Christmas celebration. 

Being a vegetarian I'm about to commit hari-kiri on the roast aubergine and barbeque it for Christmas!


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Happy Holidays everyone! Listening to Liszt's lovely _Weihnachts Oratorium_ to get in the spirit.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Merry Christmas!

Happy Holidays!

Season's Greetings! 

Take your pick from the above. lol I hope everyone has a wonderful, festive time. :trp:


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

To those of you who celebrate Christmas I wish you a wonderful, merry Christmas, and to all members I wish you happy holidays and send you the best season's greetings! 

-Frederik


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Merry last weeks of December/Christmas/whatever else you are celebrating!


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone and Happy Holidays!  

Romanian: Craciun fericit si sarbatori fericite!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Merry Christmas (to our compatriots)

Happy Christmas (to our friends elsewhere)...

...from the 'Philly' household!:tiphat:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Frohe Weinachts, und ein Glückliche Neu Jahr!


So what did everyone get for Christmas (or whatever other gift-giving holiday you celebrate  ) this year? My family always gets me books, which is fine with me, because this year I got Rimsky-Korsakov's _Principles of Orchestration_.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------

